# Fullness and and current qi flow



## Morningstar (Aug 10, 2020)

Hi, Fellow Cultivators 
I'm new here and excited to learned from all 
Here's my quest- I recently noticed when I was practiced Taichi, I felt increase qi flow of FULLNESS upon my channels which never happened in the pasts. My mind link with my lower Dantian as I song then automically my energetically fullness fills my channels as like a balloon being fill with air. How anyone with similar experiences? What happened & did you progress further?

Second - I kept training more of Fullness and now it has progress to strong "magnet" CURRENT qi flow.
This is new to me feeling feeling Fullness and strong "magnet" qi flow in my taichi when my mind on my lower dantian. My ability to progress is due to dantian augment from my Master but he doesn't practice Taichi though. 
How anyone with similar experiences? What happened & did you progress further?


----------

